# Cat food mixes



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry about all the posts, but i couldn't find one one the question i have. I am picking up Basil this friday, and he is currently on EVO cat food. 

I definitly am converting him onto better food once he's settled in, but how do you make a mix? I want to do one with Blue Buffalo Weight Control, NB green Pea and Duck and Wellness Healthy Weight. 

I already understand that you need to incorporate each food slowly, but could someone give me "directions" on how to make a mix of this?

I don't seem to understand if you just mix it all up in one bag or not.. But then how would they get the same amount each night? I'm very confused .__.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

To make a mix just buy a small bag of each food and then mix em all together. I have a large airtight container I use to keep my mix fresh. Good luck with feeding the wellness healthy weight and the NB, none of my hogs will touch the stuff.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

You could do what Larry said,
Or get a ziplock bag, & put the EVO in first, so there is alot of it.
Then start with one cat food, & put a little bit in, shut the bag & shake it up so the new stuff smells like the old stuff. Then you can start mixing in more & more & then introduce the new kinds if you dont notice any change in poop.

Good luck


----------



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

With doing that though, how do you make sure they're getting the same amount of each food?


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

nutmeg2356 said:


> With doing that though, how do you make sure they're getting the same amount of each food?


 Well there are some cat foods that you don't need to give them too much of. i think the list was on this forum post viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 so check the replies on that thread for percentages and amounts to mix. I mixed my Spike's De-lite food with the cat food as a 2:1 ratio -- 2 cups of hedgehog food to 1 cup cat food. i also give him cat food as treats in his stimulation areas of the cage. 
I don't know how good this one is but http://www.hamorhollow.com/food/ has a food mix and they tell you the ratios that they use. Also I found that http://www.dormanexotics.com/hedgehog_diet.html has great information on food mixes and ratios, as well as the fat and protein percentages. You may want to check these sites out for your reference.
So what type of hedgehog food are you mixing in?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

karidaluv said:


> So what type of hedgehog food are you mixing in?


Most hedgehog foods are crap and most people on this forum will not feed any of them.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

nutmeg2356 said:


> With doing that though, how do you make sure they're getting the same amount of each food?


It doesn't matter if they're not getting the EXACT same number of kibbles of each food every night, as long as the ratio is basically the same.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

nessariel said:


> nutmeg2356 said:
> 
> 
> > With doing that though, how do you make sure they're getting the same amount of each food?
> ...


Like a teaspoon to match a teaspoon or a cup to match a cup.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yeah, we've introduced different kibbles gradually, although not as gradually as some people. Sweetie's breeder sold us Spike's Delite and getting him off Spike's was challenging... but no more Spike's. good riddance. :roll: 

OT: oh, another soul from Chicago!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

darn i though spike's was good.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

karidaluv said:


> darn i though spike's was good.


It's "good" for a hedgehog food. But hedgehog food isn't great.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh okay. I'll ween him off of it and stick to a cat food mix. Thanks!


----------

